# Ria's Twins 2014



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Ria has had twins  

Born 1/10/14 our of my black paint doe Ria and by my black paint buck Ryder
http://chrboergoats.weebly.com/kids.html

Cedar Hawk Ranch Nightingale
75% Black Paint Doe Kid
Pictured at just a few hours old 
7 pounds 14oz at birth
OUR 1ST BLACK PAINT DOE BORN AT THE RANCH!!

Cedar Hawk Ranch Night Stalker 
75% Solid Black Buck Kid
Pictured at just a few hours old 
8 pounds 14oz at birth
He is our 1st true SOLID BLACK born at the ranch


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Sooo cute!! They make pretty babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome doe kid! Congrats!!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you I'm very proud of the kids!!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very cute :fireworks: Congrats


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks
I was hoping she was going to have a black paint girl


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

They are just beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you
I really love all the color i'm getting this year, so far 2 solid blacks a black paint a tri dappled a tan paint a solid red and only 1 traditional


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!! congrats


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I love that black paint!! They are both very beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful babies! Congrats! It will be fun to see how they grow. I really love that paint doeling


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I love how the one has a swoosh of white from the right front leg diagonally across to the back left leg. Boldly, abstractly artistic!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone and you can see on the little girl she has a white collar of fur


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just precious!


----------



## boermama1 (Jun 24, 2013)

HELP!! My Nannie had triplets and her bag is so full and low to ground it's been a full day and they still can't find her teat what do I do I tried showing them with no luck


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I would milk her out until her udder it higher up and put the kids on there knees and get them eating you could also milk her and give the kids her milk in a bottle too


----------

